# Raft AIRE Cataraft - $7,999 (Bend)



## dougsor (Jul 23, 2021)

16' AIRE Lion Cataraft package – everything you need to hit the river. Custom package originally built by Andy and Bax in Portland. Lightly used (never had a hole or tear) and stored indoors. The huge tubes create an incredibly stable boat for big water, low draft for low water conditions and plenty of storage for extended floats. Includes the following:



5-Bay frame, with mesh flooring for passengers and storage. Includes motor mount
Two dry boxes
120-quart Yeti cooler
3 seats and an extra padded bench in back for day trips, which can be taken off for extra storage on extended trips.
10' Sawyer oars and 1 extra oar
Oar locks and plenty of cam straps
K-Pump


Trailer is an all-aluminum, 16' x 8' trailer with a roller bar and winch for easy loading and transporting. Can also be used for ATV's, snowmobiles, etc.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## LastMohican927 (Aug 14, 2018)

Nice rig. What year are the tubes?


----------



## Iamquigley (Sep 6, 2020)

I don't know why this just showed up in my feed but I'll have to say that while I'm not a cat man if I WERE. This would be it. Bad ass set up.


----------

